# My home made rattle jigging spoons



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Have been busy making an painting some new rattle jigging spoons. Started making some spoons last year an have already caught many walleye on these spoons the biggest being a 9lb 10oz through the ice last year. All Eyes got me hooked on making diffrent lures. What do you guys think


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice. I love clean, neat, craftsmanship:highfive: Nice colors, overall well made, and apparently the fish like it. That's all that counts


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Somebody's been busy! Real nice looking spoons. I say we try them out soon.


----------

